# need a hand tracking down a dubstep song



## gav1513 (Apr 16, 2009)

bit of a weird one this but basically first heard it a while ago, and cannot for the life of me remember what it was called or who its by, then heard it for about 20 seconds at the weekend and cannot stop trying to work out who it is, its quite slow song i think a girl does the vocals and possibly a guy too, and the only usual bit of dubstep (the bass) comes in on the chorus for around 20seconds

hoping someone out there has some idea what im going on about lol


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

AHHHH, thats the one that goes wub wub wub wub wub, right? 

Not much to go on there.


----------



## gav1513 (Apr 16, 2009)

haha yeah i know its super hard to describe a song lol but nah it goes wob wob wob not wub wub wub


----------



## bizzyfingers (Jul 30, 2009)

Maybe Delilah featuring Chase and Status?


----------



## Dream Detail (Feb 22, 2012)

what station was it on. i get this all the time, so i then check out iplayer or similar and then try to remember time frame i hard it in, find relevant show then skip tilli hear it again works a treat. long process, but works when trying to track down a song!


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

bizzyfingers said:


> Maybe Delilah featuring Chase and Status?


Can't be. Hasn't she only just started?


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

gav1513 said:


> bit of a weird one this but basically first heard it a while ago, and cannot for the life of me remember what it was called or who its by, then heard it for about 20 seconds at the weekend and cannot stop trying to work out who it is, its quite slow song i think a girl does the vocals and possibly a guy too, and the only usual bit of dubstep (the bass) comes in on the chorus for around 20seconds
> 
> hoping someone out there has some idea what im going on about lol


Was it used in an advert?


----------



## gav1513 (Apr 16, 2009)

nah it isnt delilah, i heard it on the ukfdubstep page on youtube within the last 12 months at most i think its been since ive been back from travelling which is start of march this year, i dont think it was used on an advert, i know its a tricky one and i dont expect to ever find it again but thought id throw it out there


----------



## Twizz (Jul 8, 2012)

Nneka - heart beat?

Quite a few have a fairly long intro before the base line kicks in. Anything else to go on?

Have a look at the sound of dubstep albums - might be one of the songs in there...?


----------



## gav1513 (Apr 16, 2009)

nah not nneka either, i just have it in my head its someone like cheryl cole lmao, theres no real dubstep bass to it except at the chorus for 20 seconds a time, will have to download the albums then cause i wont recognise it by name


----------



## robz (Apr 18, 2006)

Try here

http://www.beatport.com/genre/dubstep/18/top-100


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Wouldnt be this one would it, off 'Dirt 3'?

Chase & Status 'Blind Faith'


----------



## cyberstretch (Apr 29, 2012)

I used to have this problem occur all the time until I discovered SHAZAM. But then that leads to downloading the track cause which ends up costing a small fortune !!


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

Right beside me by Jakwob?


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

edthedrummer said:


> Right beside me by Jakwob?


Never heard that Jakwob before. I have his The Prize EP, which is really good.



gav1513 said:


> its quite slow song i think a girl does the vocals and possibly a guy too, and the only usual bit of dubstep (the bass) comes in on the chorus for around 20seconds


Etta Bond x Raf Riley- Premeditated Murder ?


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

Rustie - Afterlight?


----------

